# Is there anything in my logs I should be concerned about?

## crazzyfool

Hi all,

I’ve just finished installing 64 bit Gentoo on the below hardware.

ASUS P6T6 WS Revolution

Intel i7 Processor

SanDisk Solid State hard drives x2 - (md0 + vg-ssd)

SATA-II x2 (md1 + vg-hdd)

The installation is based on the below technologies.  I manually compiled the kernel but I used a genkernel-compiled initramfs.

GPT labels

Software RAID

LVM2

Grub2

Also the installation was based on a combination of official documents and the below resource.

http://kirneh.eu/gentoo-on-gpt-software-raid-lvm-with-grub-2-on-non-efi-system/

I also have a previous post to address some issues I had to do with missing kernel modules during the installation.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-959306.html

My aim now is mainly to try and make sure everything works.  However, if things can be improved removing or including a kernel module then I’m all ears.  Looking through my logs, I can see some things that I’m not sure whether I should be concerned about?  Like….

No AGP bridge found: should I remove a module from the kernel?

```

[    0.000000] DMI: System manufacturer System Product Name/P6T6 WS REVOLUTION, BIOS 0905    12/24/2010

[    0.000000] e820: update [mem 0x00000000-0x0000ffff] usable ==> reserved

[    0.000000] e820: remove [mem 0x000a0000-0x000fffff] usable

[    0.000000] No AGP bridge found

```

```

[    0.258820] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-ff] at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] (base 0xe0000000)

[    0.259004] PCI: not using MMCONFIG

[    0.259119] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

```

```

[    0.361442] ACPI: No dock devices found.

[    0.361544] PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

```

```

[    0.373054] pci 0000:08:00.0: supports D1

[    0.373055] pci 0000:08:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D3hot

[    0.373072] pci 0000:08:00.0: disabling ASPM on pre-1.1 PCIe device.  You can enable it with 'pcie_aspm=force'

```

```

[    0.938983] i8042: PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    0.939088] i8042: PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp

```

```

[    0.940811] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000400-0x000000000000041f SystemIO conflicts with Region \SMRG 1 (20121018/utaddress-251)

[    0.941061] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

```

```

[    5.606267] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] 250069680 512-byte logical blocks: (128 GB/119 GiB)

[    5.606307] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] 250069680 512-byte logical blocks: (128 GB/119 GiB)

[    5.606308] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    5.606310] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    5.606323] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    5.606352] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[    5.606354] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    5.606358] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] 2930277168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.50 TB/1.36 TiB)

[    5.606368] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    5.606391] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

[    5.606394] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    5.606409] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    5.606423] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdd] 2930277168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.50 TB/1.36 TiB)

[    5.606462] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

[    5.606465] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    5.606484] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdd] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

```

```

[    5.971252] md: multipath personality registered for level -4

[    5.995652] Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

[    6.662670] md: md0 stopped.

[    6.663796] md: bind<sdb2>

[    6.664106] md: bind<sda2>

[    6.666200] md/raid0:md0: md_size is 499120128 sectors.

[    6.666202] md: RAID0 configuration for md0 - 1 zone

[    6.666203] md: zone0=[sda2/sdb2]

[    6.666205]       zone-offset=         0KB, device-offset=         0KB, size= 249560064KB

[    6.666209] md0: detected capacity change from 0 to 255549505536

[    6.667047]  md0: unknown partition table

[    7.025294] md: md1 stopped.

[    7.025847] md: bind<sdd2>

[    7.025996] md: bind<sdc2>

[    7.028068] md/raid0:md1: md_size is 5728548864 sectors.

[    7.028069] md: RAID0 configuration for md1 - 1 zone

[    7.028070] md: zone0=[sdc2/sdd2]

[    7.028072]       zone-offset=         0KB, device-offset=         0KB, size=2864274432KB

[    7.028076] md1: detected capacity change from 0 to 2933017018368

[    7.028336] mdadm (7007) used greatest stack depth: 4368 bytes left

[    7.033030]  md1: unknown partition table

[    7.078389] bio: create slab <bio-1> at 1

[    7.093514] lvm (7047) used greatest stack depth: 3920 bytes left

[    7.099271] EXT4-fs (dm-5): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    7.378394] systemd-udevd[7202]: starting version 200

[    7.421812] kvm: VM_EXIT_LOAD_IA32_PERF_GLOBAL_CTRL does not work properly. Using workaround

[    9.976934] EXT4-fs (dm-5): re-mounted. Opts: discard

[   10.036946] Adding 31457276k swap on /dev/sdc1.  Priority:1 extents:1 across:31457276k 

[   10.038698] Adding 31457276k swap on /dev/sdd1.  Priority:1 extents:1 across:31457276k 

[   10.110438] EXT4-fs (dm-0): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[   10.118881] EXT4-fs (dm-2): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[   10.125271] EXT4-fs (dm-3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[   10.160458] EXT4-fs (dm-1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

```

In case anyone is interested, below are my complete dmesg and message log files.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ucnxjdvvegzfzys/dmesg.txt

https://www.dropbox.com/s/i3vwds5bf218bva/messages.txt

All help and advice appreciated.  Thanks in advance!

----------

## crazzyfool

Any ideas?  I'm not really looking for "an answer", just some thoughts and opinions.  Maybe some guidance on things to check.

Cheers,

Andy

----------

